# Matting: Cutting vs Working Out



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry for all of the new post from me, it's just that Chloe is the 1st baby I've ever had and want to make sure I'm doing everything right the 1st time around. Where else to turn for these tips but from you guys.:SM Rocks!:

Anyway, Chloe is now 10 mths old and has started matting really bad a couple weeks ago (even though I comb her daily)!!! It's after I researched this forum that I'm finding out she's probably going through her coat change. I'd like to try to keep on top of the mats so that I don't have to get her cut just yet. 

OK, here's the question..........everything I've read on dematting says its better to work the mats out instead of cutting them out because "it will damage her hair). In my experience (which is not very much :blush, but it seems like working out the mats damages the hair and hurt the pup more than cutting them out. I'm not showing her and if its a big mat close to the skin, wouldn't it be best to cut it out? Thanks!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use quicker slicker detangler - you can spray it on that area and rub it in then work it out and I use a rotating comb and the madan brush. If i get frustrated and it does not work I then slide scissors through the matt or use the thinning shears but mine is not a show maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I waited longer than usual to remove Catcher's top knot last week and it was a knotted mess. I used Bless the Beasts Fur Polish Pomade and worked it though and the mats totally fell away. It was a miracle!! It's sort of greasy but after a short while the greasiness goes away.

Bo Derek's Pet Care Product Collection

I've heard that if you cut it out that it will cause more matting. I have on occasion cut through the mat vertically.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> I waited longer than usual to remove Catcher's top knot last week and it was a knotted mess. I used Bless the Beasts Fur Polish Pomade and worked it though and the mats totally fell away. It was a miracle!! It's sort of greasy but after a short while the greasiness goes away.
> 
> Bo Derek's Pet Care Product Collection
> 
> I've heard that if you cut it out that it will cause more matting. I have on occasion cut through the mat vertically.


I just noticed this has silicone in it and use to use ice on ice product until I found out it had silicone in it  It worked great on matts though

Ice On Ice

Just curious if anyone has heard anymore about silicone as it made me nervous so why i switched to quicker slicker as was told it was not in that product.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Silicone products are find for dematting, but you need to wash the dog immediately afterwards. 

Any time you lose hair or cut hair and it is growing back at different lengths it is apt to cause more matting. Carefully working the mat out with minimal hair loss is the best option. Using a seam ripper or open scissors stuck into the mat close to the skin and then "sawed" away from the dog can get the mat into smaller sections. I use the last tooth on my greyhound comb and some detangler spray and gently work the mat out piece by piece. 

Be very careful cutting out mats. It is super easy to cut the dog.

During coat change bathing every 3 or so days can help reduce matting. The cleaner the coat the less matting.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> I waited longer than usual to remove Catcher's top knot last week and it was a knotted mess. I used Bless the Beasts Fur Polish Pomade and worked it though and the mats totally fell away. It was a miracle!! It's sort of greasy but after a short while the greasiness goes away.
> 
> Bo Derek's Pet Care Product Collection
> 
> I've heard that if you cut it out that it will cause more matting. I have on occasion cut through the mat vertically.


Since Lady has dry eye, she has a tendency to rub her eyes which can really mat a topknot! I have the Fur Pomade and Cowboy Magic. Both work great.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Wait wait wait. 

If cutting hair unevenly or whatever causes the hair to grow unevenly and may cause more matting, then what is your take on home grooming? If it is not a show dog and if the coat is kept very short, is it okay to do home grooming or should I take them to a groomer every time?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You're fine doing it yourself... just have to brush or they will mat


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I just placed an Amazon order for some products that were suggested. I also ordered my grooming table last week, hope it will be in soon!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jmm said:


> Silicone products are find for dematting, but you need to wash the dog immediately afterwards.
> 
> Any time you lose hair or cut hair and it is growing back at different lengths it is apt to cause more matting. Carefully working the mat out with minimal hair loss is the best option. Using a seam ripper or open scissors stuck into the mat close to the skin and then "sawed" away from the dog can get the mat into smaller sections. I use the last tooth on my greyhound comb and some detangler spray and gently work the mat out piece by piece.
> 
> ...


thanks JMM do you know if quicker slicker has silicone in it as was told no but they do not list ingredients on their products  That is good to know about ok but wash out. I just noticed with ice on ice demi's coat was drying out 

I really like the cherry remo leave in conditioner for her as well. I know some on here did not have much success with it but it works great for her coat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know the ingredients in Quicker Slicker...I've only ever used it for ironing before a show.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I have groomed long haired shelter dogs that were horribly matted and also my little boy is 9 months old and I have started having your same issue. I bought a dematting comb/rake. This has sharp edges on one side and the smooth side can get close in near the skin. It cuts through the mat and leads to more preservation of hair than using shears. I use that, then a slicker, then a wide toothed comb, or course only after applying product to help condition the mat. Hope that helps!


----------

